# Jacksonville Beach Pier King Riggin



## Sidewinder81777 (Jul 25, 2010)

Just joined this forum so this is kind of an introduction/ how ive done so far this year post lol.My name is Josh and I'm from Jacksonville Florida. First a little rundown on how we do it down here, Its all pretty standard trolley rig setups although the preferred breakaway method down here is a short piece of 8-10lb test between the bottom of the slide and the top of the leader vs the split wire through the swivel method that seems more prevalent further north. As far as my leaders I use 6ft of 31lb malin singlestrand and #4 VMC black nickel trebles for all 3 hooks. My mud rod is a custom built 12 footer built on a cut down 15 foot ugly stik blank with a daiwa sealine X20SHV and my fighting rod is a 7ft ugly stik custom 20-50 with a penn 225ld lever drag.
anyway on with this years report. I spent the early season wading through sharks and cudas while watching kings come up to the left and right of me steadily (I was beginning to think I was cursed lol). Finally it all turned around on the 10th of this month, I was set up in the south corner with a decent sized greenie (threadfin herring) out and there was a nice boil on my bait, of course i was watching the bait intently after that and about a minute later the king skied straight up with my bait and was off to the races, he ran about 250 yards and had one of those kingfish heart attacks and came to the gaff like a 2x4 so my first king of this year was a nice 36 pounder.








A couple hours later i had a nice spot out and it got mugged by a school of jacks, after a 45 minute back busting fight landed this 27 pounder.








So obviously this was a pretty decent day, My friend Dan also caught a 32 pound smoker that day.








Tuesday the 14th Dan and I were out at the pier again. Mid morning I had a nice king sky so high with my bait he popped my breakaway going straight up but when he splashed down the bait was either knocked out of his mouth or he spit it.Anyway dan had to run back to his house and grab a rod somebody wanted to buy and about 10 minutes after he left his rig went off, so being the good buddy i am while i was letting his fish run i called him to tell him how much fun i was having catching his fish . He didnt answer his phone but a little later when we were getting ready to gaff the fish he called back (thank god for bluetooth headsets lol) of course the first words out of his mouth were "dont tell me I have a fish on" his response to my statement that we were about to gaff it is better not repeated here  . Anyway it was a small one only weighed in at 15 pounds, I was nice enough to let him keep it though.








I ended up having to leave early that day (family business) and havent managed to get back out since, but soon, very soon :fishing:


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Very nice. You need to try kingfishing over in the Panhandle now.


----------



## robertyb (Feb 20, 2010)

You need to come fish with us again Manny. :fishing:


----------



## Avid (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow, those are some amazing fish! Good job enjoyed reading the story too!. :fishing:
____________
Avid


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

how long is that pier? it looks huge, nice catch


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

I finally found my password to post again. 
Facts

Opened - Dec. 30th, 2004 

Length - 1320 Feet = 1/4 mile

Width - 20 Feet with a 31 x 48 ft. T- End

COST- $3,500,000.00


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Very nice fish. Congratulations.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome. Great work. Congrats.


----------



## gsxraddict (Jun 2, 2008)

really nice fish!

Have you been back in August yet?


----------

